# How Bloody do you have to get?



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Field dressing deer or other big game I come across folks that look like they rolled into the body cavity and were auditioning for a role in a horror movie. 

So for the last 20 or 30 deer I actually just pay attention and think this is really all the more "mess" you have to make? 

Wondering what other folks think and if you there is another method or tradition I'm missing.

Cheers,
Stressless


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

I never field dress a deer,... I simply skin em, take the shoulders and hams along with backstraps, and drop the body cavity in a bucket. I never open the body cavity. It usually takes me about 10 minutes to clean a deer, and I never get more than a little blood and hair on my hands.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

gump said:


> i never field dress a deer,... I simply skin em, take the shoulders and hams along with backstraps, and drop the body cavity in a bucket. I never open the body cavity. It usually takes me about 10 minutes to clean a deer, and i never get more than a little blood and hair on my hands.


^^^^^this!!


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Gump said:


> I never field dress a deer,... I simply skin em, take the shoulders and hams along with backstraps, and drop the body cavity in a bucket. I never open the body cavity. It usually takes me about 10 minutes to clean a deer, and I never get more than a little blood and hair on my hands.



+1 I cleaned 7 in one evening in an hour,start to finish.Mainly cause I was about to freeze to death but it can be done.And I had less on my hands after all of them than your pic hands do......

And I've figured out how to remove the tenderloins without opening the body....loppers.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

What they said. No need to get into all that mess.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

If its big enough I'll get the inside loins, but if it's not a 200+ hams shoulders backstrap, neck(for burger) I'm a germ-a-fobe/clean freak so I stay very clean


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I take my time on a deer so I can get as much as I can.....I pull as much as I can, and when the stomach is all puffed out-----Logan comes in w/ a knife and POP!!! Actually the stomach is purty weird looking inside. Sorta looks like indoor/outdoor carper (fuzzy)....hahaha


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Jason said:


> I take my time on a deer so I can get as much as I can.....I pull as much as I can, and when the stomach is all puffed out-----Logan comes in w/ a knife and POP!!! Actually the stomach is purty weird looking inside. Sorta looks like indoor/outdoor carper (fuzzy)....hahaha


I thought you were funny,but this proves it...:thumbup:


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Hang them by the neck, cut around the neck and leg joins (knees), make a slit down the back and front with a box cutter with a carpet blade, then pull all the skin off. Quarter it, take backstraps, then drop the deer a radio flyer wagon and dump it in the woods behind the house. Takes about 15mins. Carcass devoured within 2 days by buzzards.

I wear like surgical gloves because I don't like the blood under my nails lol


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

deersniper270 said:


> I don't like the blood under my nails lol


Its added flavor fer later....


----------



## Bloodhound (Nov 23, 2009)

Seems a waist to me to shoot a deer and not recover as much meet as possible. I open them up for the inner loins, heart and liver.
I guess if I was going to waste any I would not shoot any more.
The inner loins are small but is the best part of the deer, small but enough for a breakfast.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Bloodhound said:


> Seems a waist to me to shoot a deer and not recover as much meet as possible. I open them up for the inner loins, heart and liver.
> I guess if I was going to waste any I would not shoot any more.
> The inner loins are small but is the best part of the deer, small but enough for a breakfast.


Good point on the organs, but not everyone is going to eat organ meat.

You can get to the inner loins without all the major mess if you hang'em up by the back legs. You don't have to bust the gut cavity, just disconnect it from the frame and let it fall into the main cavity of the body. Then you can grab the loins pretty easy.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

yeah if i had to eat organ meat i would quit hunting. i ain't doing it. i have not qualm one about throwing a carcass out with the organs in tact. i had to field dress one one time in barber county because the son of a gun was heavy and we had to go up hill. never done it since. me and my buddy didn't look like the OP though - we were up to our elbows in blood from reaching in and pulling stuff out. i don't mind getting bloody but when you catch a whiff of whatever's going on inside there... dang!


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I only gut them if I have to. I hunt pretty close to the house so a quick ride on the atv puts them in the back yard. Hang them up by the back legs, use the atv to pull the skin off, then take backstraps out and quarter. For the inside loin I just open them up enough to see what's going on, run my finger under the loin to break it loose then pinch the ends off with my fingers. They are usually pretty easy to get out but occationally I have to use a knife.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Bloodhound said:


> Seems a waist to me to shoot a deer and not recover as much meet as possible. I open them up for the inner loins, heart and liver.
> I guess if I was going to waste any I would not shoot any more.
> The inner loins are small but is the best part of the deer, small but enough for a breakfast.


I get the loins and heart out and never cut the gut bag open,slice between the ribs fer the heart,and use loppers on the spine fer the loins. I cant stand liver,dont eat any brand made.And the heart goes to my brother,he loves them.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

drifterfisher said:


> I get the loins and heart out and never cut the gut bag open,slice between the ribs fer the heart,and use loppers on the spine fer the loins. I cant stand liver,dont eat any brand made.And the heart goes to my brother,he loves them.


Why do use loppers for the loin? I just pull it out whole with my bare hands. I make a cut along the spine then at the top of the ribs, cut it loose at the ham and just pull it out.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

johnf said:


> Why do use loppers for the loin? I just pull it out whole with my bare hands. I make a cut along the spine then at the top of the ribs, cut it loose at the ham and just pull it out.


You open the gut bag to do this right? I dont open them up,just cut a chunk of the spine out with the loppers.Back when I use to open them I did it the same way.Now two whacks with the loppers and its out with the bag still in.


----------



## HeartofDixie (Oct 3, 2007)

Bloodhound said:


> Seems a waist to me to shoot a deer and not recover as much meet as possible. I open them up for the inner loins, heart and liver.
> I guess if I was going to waste any I would not shoot any more.
> The inner loins are small but is the best part of the deer, small but enough for a breakfast.


And, if I had to eat animal organs, then I would quit hunting.

Those little inner loins are good, but NOT near worth the hassle and MESS of gutting a deer. Just ain't worth the time, effort, and mess for that little meat. I never gut a deer. Like the others have said, I skin em, take the 2 hams, 2 backstraps, and the 2 shoulder. And, That's a bunch of meat!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I have always gutted a deer. It cools it down faster that way you can let it hang for awhile. I get every shred of meat off of the deer also.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

MrFish said:


> I have always gutted a deer. It cools it down faster that way you can let it hang for awhile. I get every shred of meat off of the deer also.


What do you do with the rib meat? I've taken it off a couple times but after taking the fat off there wasn't anything usefull left.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

johnf said:


> What do you do with the rib meat? I've taken it off a couple times but after taking the fat off there wasn't anything usefull left.


I don't cut off deer fat just to add pork/beef fat for my sausage. We grind up the rib meat, fat and all and put it in the ground meat.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

drifterfisher said:


> You open the gut bag to do this right? I dont open them up,just cut a chunk of the spine out with the loppers.Back when I use to open them I did it the same way.Now two whacks with the loppers and its out with the bag still in.


Are we talking about the backstrap or loin? For the backstrap I don't touch the gut bag. For the inside tenderloin I have the hams spread apart on the gambrel and open the gut bag enough were I can see the loin. Then I reach in and get it out. The shoulders and backstrap are already gone at this point. I cut the hams off last. Here's my order.

Hang up by hind legs.
Cut around neck, knuckles, split the skin on the gut and peal, but not penetrate.
Split skin on hams and shoulders and peal it down to top joint.
Cut tail and pull skin down about 6"
Put a golfball inside the skin and tie a rope or cable around the pocket of skin and ball. 
Attach cable to my atv and pull the skinn off. You would be surprised how fast and clean this is. 
Cut on either side of the spine down to the ribcage but not through.
Find the bend in the ribcage and cut down through the meat the length of the loin.
Find the spot where the loin meets the ham and cut across the loin. 
Pull up at that spot and the loin tears right out with little to no waste at all.
Cut both shoulders off.
With the hind legs spread cut just at the inside of the hams into the gut pouch. Reach in and stick my index finger under the inside loin and run it up and down the loin untill it comes loose. Then pinch off both ends and pull out. Go to the other side and repeat.
Cut the meat down the middle of the pelvic bone but not through the bone.
Discect down the pelvic bone to the joint then around it. 
Place the point of a strong knife in the joint an pop it out.
Precede to the back of the ham and pull it off. 
Repeat on the other ham.
Drop carcus in bucket on back of the atv. 
Ride out a ways into the woods and feed the buzzrds and coyotees

I generally do this with one knife that has a gut hook.

Very rarely is it cool enough during deer season to hang a deer. When it is it's usually too cold. I've got a 2nd fridge that I use in the fall to age my meat. I keep it about 40 degrees and age them from 3-6 days before processing.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

MrFish said:


> I don't cut off deer fat just to add pork/beef fat for my sausage. We grind up the rib meat, fat and all and put it in the ground meat.


 
I've always heard the fat from a deer goes bad too fast. I never leave any fat on it. I get beef fat from the butcher and mix it in. He gives it to me no charge.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

MrFish said:


> I have always gutted a deer. It cools it down faster that way you can let it hang for awhile. I get every shred of meat off of the deer also.


I would like to see your process for deboning the hams like that.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

johnf said:


> I would like to see your process for deboning the hams like that.


We saw it on www.youtube.com a few years back and started cleaning them like that. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

MrFish said:


> I have always gutted a deer. It cools it down faster that way you can let it hang for awhile. I get every shred of meat off of the deer also.


wow! now that's cleaning a deer right there, sir. i think you missed some there are rib #3 - hope you don't raked over the coals on here for that.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

K-Bill said:


> wow! now that's cleaning a deer right there, sir. i think you missed some there are rib #3 - hope you don't raked over the coals on here for that.


We have to leave some on there to draw in the coyotes.:thumbup:

J/K we leave any meat on there that was shot.


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

Well I see if I was a ( yote ),, Living in the woods near Where a few of you hunt an live I would be in HOG HEAVEN, But I see jason an a couple of you believe in Deer Stew. Now Here I go how many of you TAN hides? And how many of you keep the uneven antlers? For knife making an such? Theres gotta be some Indian left in afew of us,, LOL.. ( I ) havent cleaned one in years it seems. But must admit, Ive learned a few new tricks reading this thread, So thanks for sharing your methods, When I bag my next this will help for shur. Thanks ole Carver


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

Wade in chest deep. Remember Karma? She can be a bitch. Take it all when you can.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

I have no issues gutting dear, it is funny how many guys down here don't do it. I've done the gut less method plenty also, mostly when I am hunting with other guys. I don't try to get bloody, but it certainly doesn't scare me.

You go anywhere else in the country outside of alabama, Florida, Georgia, and Miss and guys will laugh at you for not gutting. There are far more hunters who gut them where they drop then do the gutless method. Both work great, it just depends on the circumstances.

Some really good Youtube videos to watch are guys field dressing and quarter Elk on their side without removing the hide. Good stuff.


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

I just have no desire to eat the inner loins,... "had them taste like piss once, and that did it for me". As for not field dressing deer,... I have no need since I usually have them cleaned within about 30 minutes of shooting them. 

I saw some people comment on eating organs,... to each their own, but I have no use for liver, or guts,... plus the heart is usually exploded on most of the deer I shoot.

I try to clean deer, and fish as quickly as possible so as no to cut in on my drinking time.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Not afraid to gut a deer, just see it as unnecessary most of the time. If I'm not close to the house or where I can quarter it up pretty quick I'll gut it out. 

I do really wish I knew how to tan a hide and do all that wild stuff they did with the innards, except eat them of course.


----------



## Bloodhound (Nov 23, 2009)

Gump said:


> .
> 
> I try to clean deer, and fish as quickly as possible so as no to cut in on my drinking time.


Very good thinking, I like liverwurst and make my own, a German lady showed me how to make it. Heart is whats for breakfast the next morning.
As for the inner loins tasting like urine you cut the urine sack.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Bloodhound said:


> Very good thinking, I like liverwurst and make my own, a German lady showed me how to make it. Heart is whats for breakfast the next morning.
> As for the inner loins tasting like urine you cut the urine sack.


This....

I have never not gutted a deer and rarely get blood further up my arm than the wrist. Lots of goodies on the inside if you know what you're doing. And Liverwurst on crackers with some good German beer might be one of the best things on earth.

@Bloodhound... add bacon and you have Braunschweiger. mmmmmm dammit... now I have to go get some.


----------



## Bloodhound (Nov 23, 2009)

WW2 said:


> This....
> 
> I have never not gutted a deer and rarely get blood further up my arm than the wrist. Lots of goodies on the inside if you know what you're doing. And Liverwurst on crackers with some good German beer might be one of the best things on earth.
> 
> @Bloodhound... add bacon and you have Braunschweiger. mmmmmm dammit... now I have to go get some.


Time for a sandwich and some crackers


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

yall are making me freakin sick man. liverwurst... just sayin it gives me chills.


----------



## Bloodhound (Nov 23, 2009)

K-Bill said:


> yall are making me freakin sick man. liverwurst... just sayin it gives me chills.


Have you ever tried it "K"?


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

K-Bill said:


> yall are making me freakin sick man. liverwurst... just sayin it gives me chills.


Have you ever tried it? If so how did you try it? I grew up eating liverwurst and braunschweiger made from the livers of just about everything we ever killed and it still never lasted and we had to go to the store to buy it.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

no guys i've never tried it. i was just kinda making a joke. it doesn't make me sick. i'm glad yall enjoy so much of the game you kill - but i just can't do it.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

K-Bill said:


> no guys i've never tried it. i was just kinda making a joke. it doesn't make me sick. i'm glad yall enjoy so much of the game you kill - but i just can't do it.


Well, start in the kiddie pool. Go to the store and buy braunschweiger. Put some on a cracker. Maybe with some cream cheese to start. Then stop the cream cheese. 

Then after you see how bad ass this is to eat. Then look for recipes. lol


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

+1 on medical exam gloves. I carry a ziplock with them and other ziplock bags inside. Field dress 'em where they drop for cooling, put the liver and heart in a ziplock (which is pre-positioned before making any cuts). Then pull a glove off, place it in the palm of the other, then pull the other one off (inside out), and never get a drop of blood on me. At that point I'll attach my carrying strap (MUCH easier than dragging) and haul my harvest to the truck. Will cut the heads off hogs to make the load lighter...can't do that for deer (illegal).
Hang 'em up by hind 1/4s, cut of legs at joints, make incisions up legs, around neck, and skin out. Then take front legs, backstraps and inner loins. Then lower on table, disconnect from gambrel and remove hams.
Now take the pots inside, debone, and freezer wrap and mark packages (date, type animal, and what parts). Works for me, and I actually cut hog hides down 4 sides and pull off 4 strips of hide (much easier, as it has stronger attachments than deer to the body).

On LIVERWURST...ate it as a youngun spread on a sammich with some mustard. It was great, and I'd really like a good recipe to try it again. :thumbsup: Happy hunting - jp


----------



## gcrbama (May 3, 2008)

mrfish knows what a meal is about. every ounce. he makes me feel lazy. true sportsman there.


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

One of the other reasons for not field dressing is our club's rule. Our rules state that all deer harvested must be brought back to the camp to get an accurate weight before gutting.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Gump I hate rules, why did they put that one in, or do you also have a skinning rack back at camp?? and want to keep the guys off the lease to lessen predators?


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

The camp has multiple cleaning stations and walk in cooler. They want the actual weight of the deer for record keeping purposes, "they have accurate records for nearly 11 years which include dates, location, weight, points, etc.... 

It really isnt a big deal, as I was at the camp usually within about 30 minutes of every deer I killed this year, so the need to field dress was never an issue.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Well that makes it nice for everyone then and the cooler is great!


----------



## doncop59 (Feb 2, 2011)

Yea I agree with ya Jase, but I tend to clean mine with everything I don't want left in the skin. I get the back strap, front strap, both hams, and shoulders and if I what too part of the neck, all done and cleaned up with less blood and no mess.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Wish I knew how to debone the neck. It would make at least a few lbs of burger. I've always managed to screw it up when I tried.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

I field dress my deer pretty much where they fall. I keep a ziplock bag with me for the liver. I eat every once of meat a deer provides. I also keep a bottle of water for washing my hands when I am through. 

Fresh Deer Liver and Gravy
One deer liver,cook same day as kill.
Cut into 1/2" cubes. Rinse well.
Cut up Vidalia onion in an egual amount as liver
In a skillet, add 1/4 cup olive oil
Add liver to skillet,season, and cook on medium-low until liver is slightly brown
Add onion to skillet, cover skillet and let simmer. Stir every couple minutes. Cook until liver is done and gravy is formed.
Serve over toasted white bread as you would chipped beef and gravy


----------

